# Installazione firefox

## Nesquik

Salve, 

ho dato un emerge mozilla-firefox (senza specificare use) ed è già da più di mezz'ora che lavora.

Ho fatto tutto corretto ed è normale che ci metta cosi tanto o ho sbagliato qualcosa?

Ps: ho provato mozilla-firefox-bin e ci ha messo pochissimo.

Ciao.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Nesquik wrote:*   

> Salve, 
> 
> ho dato un emerge mozilla-firefox (senza specificare use) ed è già da più di mezz'ora che lavora.
> 
> Ho fatto tutto corretto ed è normale che ci metta cosi tanto o ho sbagliato qualcosa?
> ...

 

premetto che è normalissimo,

se emergi mozilla-firefox.....può metterci molto tempo,

se emergi mozilla-firefox-bin(che ti consiglio), fai prima.

ciauz

----------

## knefas

```
genlop -t mozilla-firefox

     Sat Nov 25 13:03:05 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0-r1

       merge time: 59 minutes and 3 seconds.

```

Su un pentium-m 1.60 GHz, per cui 30minuti mi sa che sono il minimo  :Smile: 

----------

## Nesquik

Che comando è quello?

----------

## Nesquik

Ok ha finito in circa un'ora.  :Smile: 

Volevo però chiedere una cosa:

per trovare le versioni dei programmi aggiornati come devo fare?

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Nesquik wrote:*   

> Ok ha finito in circa un'ora. 
> 
> Volevo però chiedere una cosa:
> 
> per trovare le versioni dei programmi aggiornati come devo fare?
> ...

 

in gentoo per aggiornare il tuo sistema, o un singolo programma, basta farlo con emerge :

```

emerge -pvDu <pacchetto>, 
```

oppure per aggiornare tutto

```

emerge -pvDu world
```

dove l'opzione -pv  è utile per vedere che dipendenze richiedee un determinato pacchetto.

ciauz

----------

## noice

 *Quote:*   

> Che comando ï¿½ quello?

 

puoi vedere qui

 *Nesquik wrote:*   

> Ok ha finito in circa un'ora. 
> 
> Volevo perï¿½ chiedere una cosa:
> 
> per trovare le versioni dei programmi aggiornati come devo fare?
> ...

 

per avere il portage aggiornato dai un

```
emerge --sync

emerge -pvDu world
```

poi guarda qui

[EDIT] = sono arrivato in ritardo:D

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Nesquik una buona lettura vale piu' di mille parole!!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/?catid=gentoo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/?catid=faq

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoolkit.xml

Buon divertimento!

----------

## Nesquik

Si la guida la sto leggendo però non ho trovato nulla riguardo a quello che dicevo io.

Comunque non ci siamo capiti.   :Embarassed: 

Io ho installato FF 1.5.0.8, ma chiedevo come aggiornare nel senso che vorrei installare la 2.0 ma facendo emerge --search firefox non mi trova l'ultima versione.

Forse come per altre distro ci sono dei pacchetti ancora in test e vengono messi in altri repo?

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

forse perché la 2.0 è ancora in testing?

abbi pazienza e arriverà, tra qualche tempo

comunque esiste il database dei pacchetti. un'occhiata lì non guasterebbe, ogni tanto

----------

## noice

nel mio post precedente l'ultimo link riguardava proprio le branche stabili e quelle in test, Ã¨ spiegato lÃ¬ come installare pacchetti ancora in testing

potrebbe interessarti anche questo

ciao

----------

## Nesquik

 *noice wrote:*   

> nel mio post precedente l'ultimo link riguardava proprio le branche stabili e quelle in test, Ã¨ spiegato lÃ¬ come installare pacchetti ancora in testing
> 
> potrebbe interessarti anche questo
> 
> ciao

 

Umh, ho guardato quel link ma non capisco... il file specificato (package.keywords) non lo ho. Va creato?

----------

## noice

si devi crearlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, va creato. 

in ogni caso non sbizzarrirti troppo con le cose in testing. un sistema funzionante vale molto più di qualche piccola innovazione, soprattutto se non conosci gli strumenti per tornare ad un sistema funzionante.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Nesquik wrote:*   

>  *noice wrote:*   nel mio post precedente l'ultimo link riguardava proprio le branche stabili e quelle in test, Ã¨ spiegato lÃ¬ come installare pacchetti ancora in testing
> 
> potrebbe interessarti anche questo
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

scrivi da shell direttamente cosi,

```
echo www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 è ti crea il file, e nel caso esiste ti appende questa riga all'ultima presente nel file.

ciauz

----------

## noice

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scrivi da shell direttamente cosi,
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si ma non ci manca qualcosa? naturalmente dipende dall'architettura del pc..nel mio caso (amd64) la stringa da aggiungere al file Ã¨:

```
echo "www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *noice wrote:*   

> si ma non ci manca qualcosa?

 

No non manca nulla. Con le nuove relases di portage non è + necessario specificare l'architettura  :Wink: 

Gentoo, sempre avanti nel semplificarti la vita!

----------

## noice

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *noice wrote:*   si ma non ci manca qualcosa? 
> 
> No non manca nulla. Con le nuove relases di portage non ï¿½ + necessario specificare l'architettura 
> 
> Gentoo, sempre avanti nel semplificarti la vita!

 

questa mi mancava..grazie deadhead   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *noice wrote:*   si ma non ci manca qualcosa? 
> 
> No non manca nulla. Con le nuove relases di portage non è + necessario specificare l'architettura 
> 
> Gentoo, sempre avanti nel semplificarti la vita!

 

quoto

----------

